# Tutoriel Hackintosh



## itOtO (26 Février 2012)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse j'ai fait un tutoriel vidéo pour l'installation d'un hackintosh:

Intro et préparation:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiJeV7_g9QA

Réglages du BIOS et installation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8A1zauCLts

Post-installation:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bToZqcO68XM


----------



## doremon35 (28 Février 2012)

Superbe tuto, clair et précis.


----------



## Keikoku (28 Février 2012)

Ah bah j'ai été devancé 

Je pensais faire un tuto pdf ^^ ça complétera peut-être le tiens!

En tout cas bravo


----------



## itOtO (28 Février 2012)

Merci à vous d'avoir regardé! 

J'essaierais de refaire la partie dans le BIOS avec une meilleure caméra que mon 3GS quand j'aurais le temps... (et une caméra sous la main accessoirement )

Et puis sûrement de prochains tuto à venir!


----------



## Keikoku (29 Février 2012)

Bonne nouvelle ^^ 

En tout cas bon boulot!


----------



## itOtO (13 Mars 2012)

Et pour ceux qui voudraient tester la preview du nouveau félin d'Apple sur leur Hackintosh, un tuto d'installation dédié:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68NFudTi5kw


----------



## Keikoku (14 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui voudraient tester la preview du nouveau félin d'Apple sur leur Hackintosh, un tuto d'installation dédié:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68NFudTi5kw



Moi j'ai pas confiance au nouveau félin...

Déjà que l'ex-nouveau est selon moi pas terrible X,D


----------



## itOtO (14 Mars 2012)

Au final il a l'air d'être ce que Lion aurait du être, c'est le même en mieux aboutis (en particulier sur la gestion d'iCloud et le streaming vers l'apple TV). Après le centre de notification ou gatekeeper, ce genre de truc on aime ou on aime pas, ça reste optionnel et totalement désactivable.


----------



## Keikoku (14 Mars 2012)

Présenté comme ça ^^' C'est pas faux quoi...

Mais sans faire mon chieur, je crois que j'aurais préféré qu'ils n'en sortent qu'un (soit directement Mountain lion, sans passer par le "fail" lion)


----------



## itOtO (14 Mars 2012)

C'est sûr 

Mais je crois qu'il va falloir s'habituer à avoir des mises à jours fréquentes mais partielles, n'apportant que quelques fonctions, voir des débuts de fonctions qui sont finalisées dans la version suivante.

C'est typiquement le fonctionnement iOS, mais ça à l'avantage pour Apple de toujours créer un mouvement vers l'avant en incitant à être à jour (donc achat du nouveau système), en relançant aussi les ventes matérielles, etc.


----------



## Keikoku (14 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> C'est sûr
> 
> Mais je crois qu'il va falloir s'habituer à avoir des mises à jours fréquentes mais partielles, n'apportant que quelques fonctions, voir des débuts de fonctions qui sont finalisées dans la version suivante.
> 
> C'est typiquement le fonctionnement iOS, mais ça à l'avantage pour Apple de toujours créer un mouvement vers l'avant en incitant à être à jour (donc achat du nouveau système), en relançant aussi les ventes matérielles, etc.



OUais c'est sûr que eux ça les arrangent... Mais personnelement ça me donne pas trop envie de continuer sur apple. Leur OS est cool, mais toujours pas de compositions plus prévues "gamer", et beaucoup beaucoup de restrictions... Dans le sens ou c'est un os quand même bien fermé :/

Et surtout, beaucoup trop trop cher...

D'ou mon hackintosh en fait ^^'


----------



## itOtO (15 Mars 2012)

OS fermé c'est vite dit... Bon j'avoue iOS est un peu fermé mais tant que le jailbreak existe ça se contourne tout de même rapidement.
Et au niveau de Mac OS le système reste toujours aussi ouvert, preuve en est nos hackintosh qui tournent à merveille 
(et puis au moins ma famille qui est sur mac ne se perd plus dans les méandres de l'informatique, et moi ça me repose de ne plus être le dépanneur attitré  )


Au passage j'en profite pour dire que désormais mes vidéos youtube sont accompagnées d'un site web itOtOScreenCast.fr ou j'ai regroupé mes différents tuto et guides d'installation et d'achat.

Le but est que ça soit plus lisible que disséminé dans des forums, et ce sera complété au fur et à mesure de mes dispo


----------



## doremon35 (16 Mars 2012)

J'aime beaucoup le site, tu deviens ma référence en hackintosh 
Je pense me lancer dans l'aventure également...

Cependant j&#8217;hésite encore à rester sur ma config actuelle (quitte à bidouiller un peu plus pour que ça fonctionne) ou acheter les composants qui vont bien.
L'état actuel de mes finances m'encouragerait à opter pour la première solution 

détail de ma config tout de même:
carte mère P7P55D LE 
processeur i5 750
Carte Graphique HD5850 (overclockée)
ram 8go  PC12800 CAS 7
ssd crucial M4
disque dur 1TO
Alim corsair HX650w
carte wifi ->ici-<
Le tout monté dans un boitier "home-made" à base de valise en alu qui m'a permis de traverser la France sans dégât!

Config quasi inchangée depuis 2009 mais qui ne m'a jamais limitée


----------



## itOtO (17 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Merci pour les compliments 

Pour ta config, ce genre de post http://www.tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=53407&hilit=p7p55d me laisse penser qu'il est possible d'avoir un hackintosh completement fonctionnel avec ta config...

Donc j'aurais plutôt envie de t'encourager à te lancer avec ton matos actuel, ça permet de se faire la main et si tu as besoin plus tard d'un hackintosh un peu plus puissant tu seras plus à l'aise pour choisir tes composants.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Avril 2012)

hello

une piste pour une carte pci-e FW800, ou mieux combi FW400-800 ?

merci


----------



## itOtO (3 Avril 2012)

Pour quelle machine?


----------



## Arlequin (3 Avril 2012)

que veux tu savoir ? la totale ? 

(sympa ton blog/site  )


----------



## itOtO (3 Avril 2012)

Merci 

En fait il y a plein de modèles, par contre sur des sites de ventes français ça devient beaucoup plus chaud...
J'ai trouvé celle là dispo sur amazon : http://www.amazon.fr/Siig-NN-E38012...T6VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454475&sr=8-1 et compatible OSX Lion
Une vantec pas cher mais que je trouve pas en France : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815287011

Il y en a pas mal aussi sur macway, mais ils ne parlent que des G4 et G5 pour la compatibilité... Mais j'ai surtout l'impression que c'est parce qu'il n'y a plus de port PCI-E 1x dans les mac pro non?

Tu as un budget limite?

Edit: Il y a ça aussi, mais faut véridier la compatibilité avec Lion
http://www.materiel.net/carte-controleur-firewire/carte-pci-express-firewire-800-57164.html


----------



## Arlequin (3 Avril 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> En fait il y a plein de modèles, par contre sur des sites de ventes français ça devient beaucoup plus chaud...



suis pas raciste  mais quand je vois 50/60 usd + fdp, gloups

j'en avais trouvé deux, prix raisonnable (32&#8364; TTC), sur la baie, mais les deux vendeurs ont annulé suite à "un soucis de qualité de leur stock ... blablabla"



itOtO a dit:


> J'ai trouvé celle là dispo sur amazon : http://www.amazon.fr/Siig-NN-E38012...T6VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454475&sr=8-1 et compatible OSX Lion
> Une vantec pas cher mais que je trouve pas en France : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815287011



j'en ai déjà trouvé pas mal aussi (si si je sais me servir du net  )mais j'aurais préféré un retour utilisateur sur Hack/Lion pour être sûr avant d'acheter 

Autant pour le wifi, l'investissement était ridicule, autant ici pour le FW c'est pas donné

site newegg > connais pas > expérience positive ? 



itOtO a dit:


> Il y en a pas mal aussi sur macway, mais ils ne parlent que des G4 et G5 pour la compatibilité... Mais j'ai surtout l'impression que c'est parce qu'il n'y a plus de port PCI-E 1x dans les mac pro non?



sais pas, je n'ai jamais eu de macpro

(j'avais commencé par Macway à vrai dire)



itOtO a dit:


> Tu as un budget limite?



50 maxi port compris

Question subsidiaire : la compatibilité mac est de rigueur ? (CM gigabyte récente, ai pas le modèle sous les yeux là maintenant)

à+


----------



## itOtO (3 Avril 2012)

La Siig j'ai vu que de bon retour d'utilisateur de 10.6.8 à 10.7.3, mais elle est pas donnée...

Newegg c'est un bon site mais je crois pas qu'ils livrent en France 

Pour moins de 50, je resterais sur ça http://www.materiel.net/carte-controleur-firewire/carte-pci-express-firewire-800-57164.html (ils annoncent compatibles Mac OS donc au pire tu retournes la carte). Ou ça : http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/PCIFW800P3/ annoncée compatible Lion, ils livrent en France donc faut voir le prix avec les fdp + conversion /$


----------



## Arlequin (3 Avril 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> La Siig j'ai vu que de bon retour d'utilisateur de 10.6.8 à 10.7.3, mais elle est pas donnée...



en effet



itOtO a dit:


> Newegg c'est un bon site mais je crois pas qu'ils livrent en France




en effet (bis)
ni en Belgique 

Newegg.com does not currently ship internationally; we only deliver to locations within the United States and to Puerto Rico.​


itOtO a dit:


> Pour moins de 50&#8364;, je resterais sur ça http://www.materiel.net/carte-controleur-firewire/carte-pci-express-firewire-800-57164.html (ils annoncent compatibles Mac OS donc au pire tu retournes la carte). Ou ça : http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/PCIFW800P3/ annoncée compatible Lion, ils livrent en France donc faut voir le prix avec les fdp + conversion &#8364;/$



macsales > pci pas xpress 

donc il faut bien une carte compatible mac 

car pour ma GPU, je n'en ai pas cherché "pour mac" spécialement. Ma 8800gt est d'ailleurs issue d'un pc et tourne sans soucis


----------



## itOtO (3 Avril 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Newegg.com does not currently ship internationally; we only deliver to locations within the United States and to Puerto Rico.​



Dommage, ils auraient pu choisir la Belgique ils ont préféré Puerto Rico 

Pour la carte, il faut qu'elle soit compatible Mac si tu veux qu'elle soit reconnue, la carte graphique c'est pareil. Après il suffit d'avoir une carte qui utilise les mêmes drivers qu'une autre carte officiellement reconnue pour que ça marche.




Arlequin a dit:


> macsales > pci pas xpress



Tu n'as pas de port PCI sur ta carte mère?


----------



## Arlequin (3 Avril 2012)

négatif, que du pci-e

entre temps j'ai retrouvé la réf: ga-z68mx-ud2h-b3

ok pour la compatibilité mac ... ça va restreindre le choix 

ai trouvé ça: http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/NEW-PCI...544?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ce9cafe8

le titre annonce MacOs, mais pas la suite du détail

le risque n'est pas élevé ...


----------



## itOtO (3 Avril 2012)

Le soucis de cette carte c'est qu'elle n'a pas de marque et tu n'as aucune info sur le chipset utilisé, donc si ça marche pas tu va être bien emmerdé pour dépanner tout ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

Bon!

J'ai trouvé une ref qui à l'air prometteuse:
Digitus DS-30203-1, avec 2x800 et 1x400, pas trop chère (39&#8364;+fdp ici, à partir de 33&#8364; fdp compris sur ebay), elle utilise un chipset TI qui sont réputés pour marcher OOB sur Mac, et il y a quelqu'un sur le forum de Tonymac qui l'a listé dans sa config, je lui ai envoyé un MP savoir si elle marche.

Edit: il y a un autre utilisateur qui l'utilise, il ne dit pas spécifiquement qu'elle marche, mais vu qu'elle est toujours dans sa liste de matos et sur son site ou il parle de sa builds, je suppose que c'est qu'elle marche . Et le chipset TI utilisé à l'air compatible.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Avril 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Le soucis de cette carte c'est qu'elle n'a pas de marque et tu n'as aucune info sur le chipset utilisé, donc si ça marche pas tu va être bien emmerdé pour dépanner tout ça...



ok



itOtO a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une ref qui à l'air prometteuse:
> Digitus DS-30203-1, avec 2x800 et 1x400, pas trop chère (39&#8364;+fdp ici, à partir de 33&#8364; fdp compris sur ebay), elle utilise un chipset TI qui sont réputés pour marcher OOB sur Mac, et il y a quelqu'un sur le forum de Tonymac qui l'a listé dans sa config, je lui ai envoyé un MP savoir si elle marche.
> 
> Edit: il y a un autre utilisateur qui l'utilise, il ne dit pas spécifiquement qu'elle marche, mais vu qu'elle est toujours dans sa liste de matos et sur son site ou il parle de sa builds, je suppose que c'est qu'elle marche . Et le chipset TI utilisé à l'air compatible.



j'ai effectivement lu ça et là bcp de bien de ce chip TI, mais parfois compatible mac, parfois pas ... pas  facile de s'y retrouver

bref, pas envie de tortiller du Q pendant 15 ans >>> commandé sur la baie

wait and see

merci


----------



## itOtO (4 Avril 2012)

Au final j'ai eu une reponse positive comme quoi cette carte marchait tres bien! Et j'en a vu un autre qui l'utilise et ne rapportait pas de probleme.
Donc tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2012)

Salut les fauchés, je vous ai trouvé un p'tit tuto super bien fait !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Au final j'ai eu une reponse positive comme quoi cette carte marchait tres bien! Et j'en a vu un autre qui l'utilise et ne rapportait pas de probleme.
> Donc tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis



en effet, ça marche au poil ! 

mon iSight revit 



aCLR a dit:


> Salut les fauchés, je vous ai trouvé un p'tit tuto super bien fait !



toi t'as pas l'hackppeul spirit


----------



## thepretender57 (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais tout d'abord remercier itOtO pour ce tuto.  Sa fait un petit moment que le post est ouvert j'espère que l'on pourra me répondre car j'ai l'intention de me lancer dans l'aventure. Je dispose d'un pc assez récent. J'ai une carte mère Asus P8Z68 deluxe (bios 0603) avec un processeur i7 2600k ainsi qu'une carte graphique Nvidia 680GTX. J'aimerais y installer ML dessus.
Ton tuto va beaucoup m'aider , je me suis également inscris sur le site tonymacx86 afin de telecharger les logiciels nécessaire. Mais voilà j'ai un soucis avec le fameux "DSDT" qui ne figure pas sur le site. J'ai vue également que sur le forum la section international et donc "français" n'existe plus. Malheureusement l'anglais et moi sa fait 2 je ne pourrais donc pas trop exposer mon problème. C'est pourquoi j'ai préféré m'adresser directement à ton post.
Je suis à la recherche d'un petit coup de pouce pour avoir ce fameux fichier "DSDT" pour ma carte mère. Ma config est assez récente et j'aimerais beaucoup y installer ML dessus mais sans changer de carte mère. 

Toute aide sera la bienvenue car j'avoue je suis un peu largué avec ce "DSDT"


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (25 Décembre 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Ah bah j'ai été devancé
> 
> Je pensais faire un tuto pdf ^^ ça complétera peut-être le tiens!
> 
> En tout cas bravo



Bonjour,

Je suis pour le tuto format PDF, malgrès ma passion pour le numérique il y a certaines chose que j'ai avoir sous format papier : comme les notices et les tutos ! (permet l'annotation, de relire 30 fois une ligne si on comprends mal etc.) Donc je suis preneur ! =)

bon courage,
Léo


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Mars 2013)

helloooo je tente l'aventure hackintosh après avoir été fan addict d'Apple et leur matos depuis 20 ans...

Voici la config que je vais commander :

Boitier Zalman Z11 PLUS
i5 3570k
16 mo de ram
1 To pour mac
500 go pour windows
GTX MSI 660 2Go
Carte mère gigabyte Z77-DS3H
Lecteur DVd lambda
Alim corsaire 500w

et Ecran LG 29" ultra wide 2560x1080 !

Le tout pour 1405


----------



## The Real Deal (19 Mars 2013)




----------



## ibanezmac (30 Mars 2013)

Bonjour !
Tout est dans le titre.
Existe t il une appli pc pour voir sur le hard pourrait être compatible ?
Si ca existe, je prends ! 
J'ai un pc core 2 duo dont je ne fais pas grand chose qui contient une carte son de chez
DELTA...


----------



## houhou (1 Avril 2013)

Bonjour et merci pour le tuto.
Cependant cela fait une semaine que je galère pour installer os x lion sur Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 avec CPU i3, DD Seagate sata 750 Go. J'ai après plusieurs tentatives  sans succès avec différentes relases de mac os x (Iatkos, iDeneb, Lion, Snow Leopard, Mountain ...) pensé au bios de la carte mère qu'il faut flashé mais je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. Noter que j'ai essayé aussi bien les clés usb bootable que les DVD. Toutes suite après le lancement de l'installation il y a l'écran avec des lignes écrites sur la pomme (un très beau kernel panique quoi). Votre aide serait précieuse. Merci


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Septembre 2013)

Retour après 4/5 mois avec mon Hackintosh :

A part qu'il me faille attendre les mises à jour d'Nvidia pour mac de ma 660 Msi, j'ai aucune soucis !

je vais juste changer mon boitier qui prend trop la poussière finalement et se fait un peu entendre... Rien de méchant mais pour avoir (pas) entendu certain boitiers je vais donc changer sous peu.


----------



## LaurentR (22 Septembre 2013)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Retour après 4/5 mois avec mon Hackintosh :
> 
> A part qu'il me faille attendre les mises à jour d'Nvidia pour mac de ma 660 Msi, j'ai aucune soucis !
> 
> je vais juste changer mon boitier qui prend trop la poussière finalement et se fait un peu entendre... Rien de méchant mais pour avoir (pas) entendu certain boitiers je vais donc changer sous peu.


vou

Quel prix avez-vous payé pour votre configuration ? Est-ce vraiment rentable en comparaison de l'achat d'un Mac (prix de la tour, de l'écran, du clavier et de la souris)


----------

